# The Screaming Demon - A compilation.



## Udet (Feb 15, 2008)

Chances are many of you have already seen these videos, but i´ll still put them here so those who have not can take a closer look at what those superb elite pilots did during the war.

Being addicted to adrenaline is i can tell i get an adrenaline rush upon seeing the craft commencing the dive with the siren screaming:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkUz28Jx2A0_

Check the camera film inside the cockpit, the effect of the dive on the pilot´s face.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA09htDvr9s_

Stukas appear in the second part of the video; notice the extremely high pitch of the siren in the closing seconds of the video, when slamming British tanks in North Africa. -I use to play this part at top volume in here; neighbors complaining).


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irj_jxVxClA_

More remarkable sirens.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_6_9Z4hFRQ_

Stukas appear in the second part of this one too, in the fierce fight in the Kuban bridhead...Stukas under Richtofen. 

Enjoy...


----------



## Soren (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds completely like Formula 1 when they pull out! Awesome! 

PS: Who's the purtie girl on the avatar Udet ? Been busy hooking up huh buddy ??


----------



## Udet (Feb 15, 2008)

Soren, hello!

Yes...precisely what i´ve said in the past with regard to the siren´s sound: like F1 racing.

It is also impressive to watch 2 separate explosions from bombs launched by 2 other stukas during the same attack: you can clearly see the explosion from the 250 kg bomb and two smaller explosions from the 50 kgs. (Notice when the Stuka fitted with the camera commences the dive, a British AFV can be seen burning).

The girl show on the photo is my sister -thinking about her for she is sort of ill these days-.


----------



## Soren (Feb 15, 2008)

Udet said:


> The girl show on the photo is my sister -thinking about her for she is sort of ill these days-.



Ill ? How so ? Hopefully not too badly.


----------



## Udet (Feb 15, 2008)

Soren, thank you for asking. Yes, fortunately things are now under control!

Do you have any Stuka films that you could share?


----------



## Soren (Feb 15, 2008)

Udet said:


> Soren, thank you for asking. Yes, fortunately things are now under control!



Very good, glad to hear things are working out.



> Do you have any Stuka films that you could share?



No sadly not.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool Udet, thanks.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 16, 2008)

Why use the air raid alarm when Stukas are coming with their own siren


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 16, 2008)

Great vids! Thanks for posting Udet.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great stuff Udet


----------



## Udet (Feb 16, 2008)

And this one, that as i crearly recall had been posted before -do not know where though-.

Here demons don´t scream, but hell they kill.

Impressive combat film. Those soviet barges getting gutted. In two of the attacks you can clearly see how the pilot corrects his aim after the first and even second shot to finally destroy the target.

Those geysers were huge, see the third attack shown... the Stuka surely got soaked...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZF3lf5kdkc_

Whether on the dive attack or 37 mm cannon mode, those pilots were of the very top class. That was some accurate shooting.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

Those guys were pretty acurate. Overshoot on first burst and then wham! Nice Udet!


----------



## Udet (Feb 21, 2008)

Some more screaming...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntwESL6kucY_


----------



## Udet (Feb 21, 2008)

More...and this is some seriously furious screaming:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV49JaSs4nw_


----------



## Udet (Feb 22, 2008)

Stukas operating in the Kuban bridgehead in 1943; makes me wonder of the Soviet tales regarding the "superb new" VVS that allegedly re-emerged in 1943 and "swallowed" the Luftwaffe.

It was precisely there, in the Eastern Front, during 1943 where large formations of Stukas under Richtofen continued slamming the Red Army taking minimum casualties in the process.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmCsL5eLlP4_


----------

